# Fleece Dig Box



## Alpheus (May 26, 2012)

Hey There, I'm making a dig box for my Alpheus, and I'm not sure how big the pieces should be, I have them into 1x 8 in strips right now, in a shoe box type box (rounded the cut corners for the entrance) is this good enough? or should the pieces be smaller? Should I use more than just fleece? Any tips to help are super appreciated! Thanks


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

That's a good size. Mine are either that or 1X10, I can't remember right now. They like to burrow in the box, so you want pieces big enough that will cover them up.

Remember you will have to replace that shoe box. I'm not sure how often, as I don't use cardboard in my cages. But for a baby you will have to change it more often as poop/pee is likely to get in/on the box. Babies poop more than adults. So make sure you have extra boxes. I use high back litter pans:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=17535

You can either use it that way or tip it upside down. Both work great.

Make sure you only use fleece for fabric. Other fabrics fray and you'd have to hem every piece.


----------



## Alpheus (May 26, 2012)

Oh that'd work out much better  I didn't even think of a litter pan. I just now even thought of making a dig box because he finally has a big enough space for one. we'll see how he like the box before I invest in the plastic one. Thanks for the input


----------

